# Simple tablesaw crosscut sled



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been needing to build a crosscut sled for some time now. Ultimately, I plan to build one with more features such as hold-downs (like the "SuperSled") but needed something. I built this one in about an hour or so and it works great so far.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like it. Chamfered for sawdust relief. How wide a panel can you crosscut with it?


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

How come it's only on the left side of the blade? I need to make one also and have been looking at plans and almost all of them I have seen the sled is on both sides of the blade and cuts threw the sled. Just curious on why yours is to the left of the blade and advantages or disadvantages to this?


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

It is 16" deep x 24" or 25" across. The advantage to making it span both sides of the blade is it creates a zero-clearance effect and supports the drop (if you have one). I made this one like this more for trimming pcs than for cutting in two. The other advantage to not having a front fence is I can crosscut pcs/panels deeper than the 16" (the front to back distance). I used it yesterday to square up some rail/stile doors I am making for a kitchen island. For this purpose, it worked perfectly.


----------



## texasfl0od (Nov 28, 2012)

great looking sled and glad you are having success with it in cutting squarely ! i , like you made my crosscut sled one one side ( i chose to put mine on the right of the blade) i got the idea from norm on the new yankee workshop - mine is 32" wide and 24" front to back and i put a self sticking rule on the fence ! it weighs less and is easier to put aside when using te fence or other table saw jigs and it is accurate as can be ! for a while i had a "waste" sled (for the waste to ride on so that it wouldn't fall possibly leaving an unclean cut)on the other side of the blade that was independent of the main sled but i ended up giving it to my nephew since he didn't have one at all. i have been thinking about making another "waste sled the same size as my main one in case i wanted to cut on the left of the blade for whatever reason ! there are many versions of the crosscut sled including the fence at the top of the sled , none of them are wrong , i say whatever version you choose as long as you can use it safely and accurately !


----------

